# Kitchens



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am trying to find somewhere in northern Italy that will come and measure, supply and fit a glass splasback in our kitchen. We are near Bergamo. Does anyone have any suggestions as I am struggling with the research !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Simplest thing is to ask your neighbors. Odds are they'll know somebody or even send somebody over to talk with you.


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Geez, how come I didn't think of that ? Stupid or what !! Thanks Nick, I will do that as they are all mostly generally from Bergamo and Milan so hopefully will be sure to know some places I can call.
Thanks again !


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Geez, how come I didn't think of that ? Stupid or what !! Thanks Nick, I will do that as they are all mostly generally from Bergamo and Milan so hopefully will be sure to know some places I can call.
Thanks again !


----------

